# Marlos Coenen’s main card fight scrapped, while Paul Daley still on for Bellator 163



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/11/3/13515156/marlos-coenen-s-main-card-fight-scrapped-while-paul-daley-still-on


> UNCASVILLE, Conn. – It wasn’t exactly the most uneventful weigh-in process for Bellator 163, which takes place at the Mogehan Sun Friday night.
> 
> On Thursday morning, 31-year old Brazilian fighter, Talita Nogueira, showed up 5 1/2 pounds over the 146-pound maximum for her fight with Marloes Coenen. Mike Mazzulli, the Director of Athletic Regulation for the Mohegan Tribe, told MMA Fighting that Noguiera never officially weighed-in.
> 
> ...


Now that has pissed me off.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The Bellator Woman's Featherweight Division opened up in October 2014. No one has fought for the belt yet. 


But yeah, UFC is scum for not introducing that division..........................


----------

